# Rome Reverb rocker or Agent?



## eshimo (Oct 8, 2011)

which should i get for this season


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Depends, what are you going to be riding(eg. park, powder, groomed runs). It also matters matters how tall you are, how much you weigh and if you like Lady Gaga or not.


----------



## eshimo (Oct 8, 2011)

im mostly into backcountry and i had an agent last year. but i ride park when the snow isnt good, so the agent worked good. i was just thinking of mixing it up and trying to get other peoples opinions.

6'2 175lbs obsessed with lady gaga


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

:laugh: I was just kidding about the Gaga thing. I would prolly suggest a rocker then. It floats on top of the powder in stead of sinking like a camber. I'm not entirely sure on this though, you should prolly get someone else's opinion I don't know much about powder boards. I'm mainly a park and groomer kinda guy case powder is non existent where I ride.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Eshimo,

If you're looking for a deck to ride in the park when the snow is less than awesome, the Reverb Rocker is a great choice. It's a true twin, mid-flexing deck to begin with, but it's got the MtnPop Rocker camber which has the stability of positive camber, yet the easy flex of reverse camber between the bindings. So it's stable for big booters, but also sick on rails. Plus, on the off day that the weather looks bad and turns out to be awesome, it's got a ton of float in pow as well. As far as sizing, you could rock a 154 or 157 no problem. If you've got a boot bigger than size 11, we suggest looking into the Reverb Rocker Wide.

If you've got any other questions, feel free to hit us up via email at ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com.

Shred on,
Rome SDS


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Agent for sure. Reverb is basically a stripped down agent without the good tech.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey Eshimo,
> 
> If you're looking for a deck to ride in the park when the snow is less than awesome, the Reverb Rocker is a great choice. It's a true twin, mid-flexing deck to begin with, but it's got the MtnPop Rocker camber which has the stability of positive camber, yet the easy flex of reverse camber between the bindings. So it's stable for big booters, but also sick on rails. Plus, on the off day that the weather looks bad and turns out to be awesome, it's got a ton of float in pow as well. As far as sizing, you could rock a 154 or 157 no problem. If you've got a boot bigger than size 11, we suggest looking into the Reverb Rocker Wide.
> 
> ...


WHAT THE SWAG? YOU GUYS ARE ON THIS FORUM! THATS TIGHT!!!!


----------



## eshimo (Oct 8, 2011)

CustomX - J-rad said:


> WHAT THE SWAG? YOU GUYS ARE ON THIS FORUM! THATS TIGHT!!!!


i know swag me out!

thank you for the info rome. exactly what i was looking for


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

eshimo said:


> i know swag me out!
> 
> thank you for the info rome. exactly what i was looking for


Nothin like goin direct to your customers, ahahaha


----------



## ace9213 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice to see Rome is on here looking to help!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Rome, i have a question for you, im thinking of getting a ride highlife UL this season so i have a board with regular camber underfoot. My questions is this, i love Rome gear and rock the targas on my gnu riders choice 166.5W, do you have a comparable board to the ride highlife that would suit what im looking for? Im tall and weigh about 265lbs, i need a board with a waist of about 266mm or more cos i have size 13's, i want something that is cambered not rockered, and i want it to be something that will pop me out of turns and be stable and poppy off natural feature etc etc, im an intermediate. Would love to hear your input, cheers, Rusty


----------

